# Speakers within 1500



## ajayashish (Apr 19, 2010)

Can someone suggest me a nice speaker within 1500. I will use it maily on my laptop to watch movies... and play games. I need a nice speaker with good sound and if it can be loud without compromising on quality then its best. 

Please suggest me guys and i want to buy on wednesday...


----------



## rishitells (Apr 19, 2010)

UMAX Powerbeats UPB-3200 - A really gud speaker in that range.
I bought it just for Rs. 1125/-
And I am really satisfied with the sound quality.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 20, 2010)

Can anyone suggest anything else... 

has anyone tried Sony speaker SRS D211 2.1... anyone knows the price and where to get it from in Bangalore


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP.... noone likes commenting on cheaper stuff is it


----------



## shri (Apr 21, 2010)

Creative SBS 2.1 is always the cheap and good buy.
Altec BXR1121 is also good, but may not be available.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 21, 2010)

any idea if i can get Sony SRS D211 2.1 in bangalore and the price


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 23, 2010)

Can someone here guide me to this... i need to buy this tomorrow...


----------



## prakashr85 (Apr 23, 2010)

Go for altec 1121 good sound quality and looks good.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 23, 2010)

What is the price... and any idea abt the sony D211


----------

